# Battle-Mode-Funktion auf gallery.buffed.de *BETA*



## ZAM (5. März 2010)

Ab sofort starten wir für diverse Galerien sogenannte Abstimm-Battles. Dazu wird in den von uns ausgesuchten Galerien eine Abstimmungs-Funktion aktiviert, bei der Ihr je zwei Bilder aus der Galerie sehr und per Ausschlussverfahren am Ende Euren Favoriten wählt. Anschließend rückt ein weiterer Herausforderer nach, bis Ihr Euer endgültiger Sieger feststeht.

Das System funktioniert für eingeloggte *Mitglieder und Gäste*. Jedoch werden die Abstimmungen der *Gäste nicht gespeichert* und sie sehen auch keine Detail-Angaben. Dazu gehören:

Verlauf der Abstimmung
Welche anderen Mitglieder haben abgestimmt
Welche Mitglieder haben das selbe Bild gewählt wie man selbst
*Beispiel: *

http://gallery.buffe.../vote/index/786 

[attachment=10013:battlemode_gallery.jpg]


*WICHTIG! *Das Abstimmungssystem befindet sich noch in der Beta-Phase - wenn euch Fehler auffallen, dann meldet sie doch bitte einfach in diesen Support-Thread!


----------



## Raddo (12. März 2010)

Es passiert immer wieder, dass man während der Abstimmung neue Bilder als seinen Favouriten vorgesetzt bekommt, die man vorher noch nie gesehen und auch nicht angeklickt hat.
Es gibt aber auch keine Möglichkeit in der Abstimmung zurückzugehen und am Ende gewinnt dann ein anderes Bild als man eigentlich haben wollte.

btw: Niemand will sich durch 128 Bilder klicken


----------



## Chrischi.Atrey (13. März 2010)

Ist mir jetzt auch ein paar mal passiert,ab und an laden die Bilder auch nicht oder ich hab auch schon eines Doppel gehabt.*Will da wer gewinnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## wertzû (13. März 2010)

Der grösste fehler. 
Mein Ui wird ned aufgelistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://s.wowinterface.com/preview/pvw35959.jpg

hiern screen zum reinnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (15. März 2010)

hm also den fehler mit den wechselnden favoriten ohne das man die gewählt hat hab ich jetzt auch im haustierbattle. ist völlig unmöglich etwas auszuwählen weil eh dauernd etwas völlig anderes dein favorit wird.


----------



## Anomali (9. Mai 2010)

Wechselnde Favoriten... habe einfach ein anderes Pet als Favorit bekommen, als ich als Favorit gewählt hatte. So wird die Abstimmung 100%ig ungenau.


----------

